

Ask YC: Where can I get a list of YC funded companies? - doronrotem

I think there are about 100 of them.
======
cperciva
I don't think there's any public list of non-launched YC companies, but the
ones which have launched are listed at <http://ycombinator.com/faq.html> .

------
thepanister
The latest number I heard is 102, but I think it's more, if you consider
adding the latest round that included divvyshot.

You will find some here: <http://ycombinator.com/faq.html> at the first
question. And you will find some here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Combinator>

Also consider searching TechCrunch for ycombinator, as they write about the
startups that's funded by YC.

